# How to set up a Private Server



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

ok first off, this is not illegal so it won't conflict with any rules on TSF.

My problem is I don't know if I need to have a static IP address to connect to my friends server,who also does not have a static IP, would he need one too?

Please help me we really want to get on! we will use Hamachi if possible.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Which game?

As far as I know, I think it is better if the server has a static IP, but I'm not sure if it is required. You shouldn't need a static IP to simply connect though.
I'm not an expert on the online stuff, but I do know a bit.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you mean a static private IP, then you generally only need to unless you are opening ports in the router.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I understand that I need a static IP, it's for World of Warcraft.
I don't need one if I am connecting to myself and playing by myself, but I want it online and public so my friends can play, but I think we figured out that I would need a static IP with Port Forwarding enabled.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yeah and I read some stuff about a static IP webserver, I don't know what they are or if they will work.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

To port forward you do need a static local IP, but for other people outside your network to connect, they need to use your public IP, which is often dynamic. I believe there are a few things on the Internet like OpenDNS that you can make your public IP static, or your ISP can give you a static IP (which would come at a monthly cost.)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I knew it would cost me for a static IP but MONTHLY? What the cheeseburger?

Now I am confused - I can set up a static IP, but allow others to connect to my external dynamic IP (my IP is dynamic BTW) but at the same time make that IP static?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I know my ISP does, so I'm guessing most probably do.
Because the port will be forwarded in the router coming in to your computer, that IP (your local/private IP), will need to be static, so it doesn't change in the router (if that happens, then you would have to go back in the router and change the IP to the new.)
Your public/external IP is what people outside your network would use, and that is what is usually dynamic. However, it doesn't always change frequently. My current public IP is dynamic, but it has not changed in almost *four months*. But unless your ISP has already assigned it to you (which you're saying they have not), legally, you would have to buy an IP from them to always keep a certain public one.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you talking about the leased IP assigned by DHCP? Mine expires in 2010 but I read somewhere that it won't change unless I physically shut down my router, is that true?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. My old router did that, when I unplugged the power cord and plugged it back in I got a new one. In your case, then, you wouldn't need a static external IP but just a static local IP.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

is there a way to set up a static local IP and not an external?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

bah, well thanks for telling me what I've read 300,000 times, A for effort I guess.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what you mean. 
That guide shows you how to set a static local IP.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What I am saying is that the information that I have always been looking at (yes I HAVE been to portforward.com) has been exactly what I need.


----------

